# Just for fun - tracking



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

My daughter went on a hike with her dogs on the Dome Road from Jemez to Cochiti in Mew Mexico. She ran across these tracks of all sorts of animals/birds. How many can you identify?
I have the answers after you've had your chance at least according to my daughter.  

[attachment=2:2mfgobcp]track 1a.jpg[/attachment:2mfgobcp]

[attachment=1:2mfgobcp]track2a.jpg[/attachment:2mfgobcp]

[attachment=0:2mfgobcp]track3a.jpg[/attachment:2mfgobcp]


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

I can see black bear and coyote. I grew up in New Mexico. The area around Jemez is one of my favorite places on earth.


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

Good on ya, that's a couple of em. the coyote was tough for me since the front toes seemed to make only 1 toe.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

I cant see anything other than the coyote and bear.


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm not sure if this is different or adds anything. Does it help?

[attachment=0:1i9mptpn]track4.jpg[/attachment:1i9mptpn]


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Looking really close I think I might see a turkey track going from left to right. Not in the last phote but in the first 2.


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

I'll wait a few more days to see if anyone else has an opinion and then post what my daughter observed. I hope I posted the necessary pics.to identify all that she says that are there.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

Coyote, Bear and the top photo at the top looks like an Elk track crossing it.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

I see a single set of mouse tracks mixed in moving north to south.


----------



## M Gayler (Oct 3, 2010)

Bear, yote, and a blow snake on the right side.


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

Ok, this is what my daughter observed on site, according to her.  

Footprints I could identify - dog, coyote, bear, cougar, deer, elk, coyote, bird....
- maybe a fox or raccoon?


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

Wow. I didnt see that much in the pictures.


----------



## jpolson (Jun 12, 2011)

I think I also saw a 4 wheeler...


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

I see the bear and the coyote. great pics. My mother's family is from Ramah in Mckinley the next county over to the west. I'd like to get one of their OTC bear tags for Cibola. My cousins have shot some nice bears down there.


----------

